# autocruise rythem vanity sink blocked



## rig490 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi everybody I have a 2013 autocruise rythem the sink in the toilet area has become blocked and leaks out under the fridge when trying to empty sink. has anybody else had this problem ? Any ideas how to access sink waste pipes as it all looks sealed to me, Is there anything I can put down sink to unblock pipes and keep clean Thanks


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

If it is the fold away sink it will lift out of its hinges, and you will find the drain hole is probably full of soap. 

Peter.


----------

